# My beautiful boy Remy



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Remy, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry Remy left you so soon.

Run free Remy, free of disease and free to continue your adventures. You touched many people's lives, many of us never having met you and still your spirit shined through to touch us - you were here, you mattered and you were loved.


----------



## ssacres

Learning to navigate this life without them seems to take many twists and turns and tears and I don't think we ever stop longing for one more day. Remy will be safe in God's arms till you meet again. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My heart breaks for you. We are never ready for them to leave. Hugs..


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry. Hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Remy. 
He was such a beautiful and special boy. 
I can tell from your words how much he touched your heart and filled your life with love and joy. 

He is free from pain and living life to the fullest as he did when he was young. 
The day will come when you will be reunited, until then I hope you will be able to find comfort in the special times and memories you shared. 

Godspeed sweet Remy


----------



## ggdenny

I am devastated for you. Remy was a beautiful boy and so loved.


----------



## GoldenMum

Lenna, I am so very,very sorry to read this. He was a gorgeous boy, you two went through so much together. My heart is breaking for you, gone way too soon. Fly free sweet boy, hugs to you Lenna.


----------



## gold4me

I am so very very sorry. Remy is a handsome and much loved boy. He will be watching over you.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Such a gorgeous boy. My deepest condolences on your loss.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry about your loss. Remy was a beautiful boy.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so terribly sorry. I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry to read your post. It's always hard but six is unfair. It sounds like you and Remy created many beautiful memories and even his passing cannot take that from you. Take care of yourself and RIP beautiful Remy.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. It is not right to lose them so young. Cherish the wonderful memories.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

6 years is way to short, it makes me sad and angry that our GR's are leaving us so soon. I hope in the not to distant future, that science will find the WHY and be able to do something about it. Run free Remy, and please say "Hello" to Rookie for me, it's been almost 2 years, yet I think of him most every day.


----------



## Harleysmum

I am so sorry that you have lost your lovely boy way too soon. He was lucky to have such a dedicated mum to take care of him.


----------



## goldy1

I cannot imagine the grief you are feeling. The memories you and Remy made together will get easier with time. You are forever changed for having this beautiful boy in your life.I hope you know how much we care and are feeling Remy's loss as well. He touched so many lives.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Both of you fought so hard to stay together. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so very sorry. There are no words.
"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I'm very sorry for the loss of your boy. Remy could not have found a better friend and guardian than you have been for him through these six years. There's no doubt at all that he knew how much you love him.


----------



## kellyguy

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It is difficult to find the words to express the sadness that this news brings. May the memories of the love and happier times you shared ease your pain. Run free sweet Remy.


----------



## SandyK

I know I already told you, but I will say it again...I am so very sorry for your loss of Remy. Beautiful pictures you posted!!! Please take care of yourself as you grieve for your boy.


----------



## Lennap

Thank you everyone, today is tough. I will bury my boy today. After today I will never ever see him again, never be able to bury my face in his fur. Tears are pouring down my face at the thought. He was so ridiculously special that I am overwhelmed with grief. 

Intellectually I know I will heal - but right now that seems impossible.

love your furkids today in honor of Remy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Thank you everyone, today is tough. I will bury my boy today. After today I will never ever see him again, never be able to bury my face in his fur. Tears are pouring down my face at the thought. He was so ridiculously special that I am overwhelmed with grief.
> 
> Intellectually I know I will heal - but right now that seems impossible.
> 
> love your furkids today in honor of Remy.


Lenna: I am so sorry about Remy. You will never see him again on this earth, but I'm a firm believer in Heaven and the Rainbow Bridge, and I believe we will all be reunited. Remy will be watching over you.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry for your loss. We never have them long enough.


----------



## Sweet Girl

My heart is just breaking for you. He was so special. And I'm so happy I got to meet him. One other thing he did - you BOTH did - was help start the healing process for me after Tesia died. I'll never forget that. He was the first Golden - the first dog - to hop into the back seat of my car after I lost Tee. I remember how good it felt to have a dog back there again. 

I know you feel completely lost right now. Let yourself grieve. He was your family. The loss is profound. Again, I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Eabeal

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lennap

Thank you all for your kind words. Today started out really badly - I got up and just couldn't stop crying. I knew today I would bury my best friend.

I got to the cemetery and they had him laid out in his casket. While the woman who owns the place was impossible to deal with (she was actually blocking my way to Remy as she petted him and said how beautiful he was) - once I got her out of the way, I was able to spend some final time with my boy. He looked so peaceful. While I wanted him with me forever, he knew better,- he was ready.

I will not lie I cried my heart out at the loss of this special sweet being, but I do believe the act of burying him has allowed me to start healing. It will take time - but I know I was very blessed to have him in my life, I would not have traded a moment.

I am certain there will be plenty more tears, but for the most part I am confident in all that we did for him.

Love you all for your help through this. Thank you


----------



## SandyK

You were blessed to have him as he was to have you!!! If you don't mind me asking...do you have an actual pet cemetery? I have always cremated so when you said casket I was just wondering.


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MaureenM

I'm very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so sorry you've lost your beautiful boy. So very sorry for your loss. Run free dear boy


----------



## Karen519

*Lenna*

Lenna: We are all here for you.


----------



## Lennap

SandyK said:


> do you have an actual pet cemetery? I have always cremated so when you said casket I was just wondering.


Yea Remy is buried in an actual pet cemetery. The land is deeded for that purpose. They have a section for dogs and another for cats. When my cat passes I bought two plots I. The dog section because she always bossed the dogs around and never had any time for cats.

It is a beautiful place and very close to a park where I used to take Remy hiking so it is good


----------



## L.Rocco

I am so sorry for your loss, it's so incredibly sad!!!
Having lost my boy 7 months ago I understand how heartbreaking it is. 
My heart also didn't think it would be possible to heal, but turns out it was wrong. 
It will get easier for you too! I know that this in no way makes what you are going through any less painful, unfortunately only time can make things better. 

It hurts because you loved him so very much. And I am sure the love you shared is much greater than all this pain!

I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## my4goldens

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK

That is wonderful to have a special place for pets. Made me laugh about your cat...thought of statement "Cats rule and dogs drool"


----------



## Lennap

Hi everyone it's been three weeks and 2 days since Remy passed away and I am still having huge trouble with it. I took a vacation just to get away and that didn't help much. Cried my eyes out there too. I know there will be another dog, probably two, and I will love them - but I will always have a huge hole in my heart for my special boy. 

Someone here said it best, I think it was Dawn, the ones that need us the most leave the biggest holes. So here I sit with my eyes leaking, then my nose starts and the next thing you know I am a grossly unattractive snotty mess. Yes indeed living the dream.

Thanks for giving me a place to vent. I keep coming everyday - and truly love reading everyones' posts I am sorry I just don't have anything to contribute right now.

Hug your dogs and bury your noses in their fur and breathe deeply. Trust me it is the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you. It's so hard when they leave us..


----------



## jennretz

I don't know how I missed this! My heart is breaking for you. I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Remy. RIP sweet boy. Hugs...


----------



## Coby Love

I'm so sorry for your loss of Remy. My heart goes out to you. We all understand your grief and truly hurt for you. It does get easier.


----------



## SandyK

Just wanted to say hi and I am thinking of you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Hi everyone it's been three weeks and 2 days since Remy passed away and I am still having huge trouble with it. I took a vacation just to get away and that didn't help much. Cried my eyes out there too. I know there will be another dog, probably two, and I will love them - but I will always have a huge hole in my heart for my special boy.
> 
> Someone here said it best, I think it was Dawn, the ones that need us the most leave the biggest holes. So here I sit with my eyes leaking, then my nose starts and the next thing you know I am a grossly unattractive snotty mess. Yes indeed living the dream.
> 
> Thanks for giving me a place to vent. I keep coming everyday - and truly love reading everyones' posts I am sorry I just don't have anything to contribute right now.
> 
> Hug your dogs and bury your noses in their fur and breathe deeply. Trust me it is the greatest thing in the world.


Lenna: I feel so badly for you, because I know how you feel. I think, too, that the ones that need us the most leave the biggest holes, and I think that's why I like to adopt. Ken and I can't go more than a few weeks to a month after losing a dog. I believe what Steve Harlin has always said, that the REUNION is promised.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your loss of Remy, so sorry you are hurting so much. 

It's a long journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. It's different for everyone, each of us grieve in our own way on our own terms. It's part of the process, if we didn't love them so much it wouldn't hurt so much. These beautiful dogs we are gifted with touch our lives in so many ways, sometimes we don't realize how much until after they have left us. 

Give yourself the time you need to grieve, it will get easier but it takes time. Remy will always hold a very special place in your heart. The day will come when you think of him, the special memories you shared, you will be able to smile instead of cry.


----------



## CashStringer

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. My heart aches reading your post.


----------



## Lennap

Karen519 said:


> Lenna: I feel so badly for you, because I know how you feel. I think, too, that the ones that need us the most leave the biggest holes, and I think that's why I like to adopt. Ken and I can't go more than a few weeks to a month after losing a dog. I believe what Steve Harlin has always said, that the REUNION is promised.


 Karen I am counting on that! The morning I buried Remy someone told me that she firmly believed that they come back to us. I remember sobbing my eyes out over him in his coffin and begging him to come back to me when he was ready. At this point I am fairly certain the hope that his beautiful soul coming back to me will be what gets me to bring home my next dog. 

I have always been very dedicated to rescue, but I am waffling right now. I cannot bear another dog with health issues like Remy had. I love him with all my heart, but it was 6 years of almost non stop health issues. It was to the point that a case of pneumonia was no big deal - and often something I prayed for instead of some of the other issues we faced. At least I knew that after about $1,500 of antibiotics he would feel well again. 
I know there are never any guarantees, but I am beginning to lean more toward wanting health clearances and the like.

I know there will be another dog in my life. In fact I believe that next time I would like to have 2 so that they always have each other, in addition to me. Perhaps I will bring home one rescue and one puppy. Who knows - what I do know is that I am not yet ready. I am still mourning the loss of my boy.


----------



## Lennap

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Remy, so sorry you are hurting so much.
> 
> It's a long journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. It's different for everyone, each of us grieve in our own way on our own terms. It's part of the process, if we didn't love them so much it wouldn't hurt so much. These beautiful dogs we are gifted with touch our lives in so many ways, sometimes we don't realize how much until after they have left us.
> 
> Give yourself the time you need to grieve, it will get easier but it takes time. Remy will always hold a very special place in your heart. The day will come when you think of him, the special memories you shared, you will be able to smile instead of cry.


 I look forward to that time, thanks - I needed that.


----------



## Lennap

SandyK said:


> Just wanted to say hi and I am thinking of you!!


 Thanks Sandy - still sucks to be me at the moment.


----------



## Karen519

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Karen I am counting on that! The morning I buried Remy someone told me that she firmly believed that they come back to us. I remember sobbing my eyes out over him in his coffin and begging him to come back to me when he was ready. At this point I am fairly certain the hope that his beautiful soul coming back to me will be what gets me to bring home my next dog.
> 
> I have always been very dedicated to rescue, but I am waffling right now. I cannot bear another dog with health issues like Remy had. I love him with all my heart, but it was 6 years of almost non stop health issues. It was to the point that a case of pneumonia was no big deal - and often something I prayed for instead of some of the other issues we faced. At least I knew that after about $1,500 of antibiotics he would feel well again.
> I know there are never any guarantees, but I am beginning to lean more toward wanting health clearances and the like.
> 
> I know there will be another dog in my life. In fact I believe that next time I would like to have 2 so that they always have each other, in addition to me. Perhaps I will bring home one rescue and one puppy. Who knows - what I do know is that I am not yet ready. I am still mourning the loss of my boy.


For me, I think they come back to us in another dog. At least it seems that is what has happened for us. In our case, our rescue dogs (2 Goldens and 1 Samoyed) have been pretty healthy, as healthy as our Samoyeds from breeders.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

My hearts for you. The loss is unbearable. I am so sorry.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry. I know the grief is still so raw and feels like it will never get better. It will, slowly. But let yourself be sad for as long as you need. At some point, you will know it is time to maybe possibly consider getting another one. It won't mean that you won't still love and miss Remy. I saw it as all because of Tesia that I couldn't be without a Golden for very long. And she wouldn't have wanted me to be sad. I had thought I would rescue a senior after her, but I couldn't bear the idea of losing another one so soon - so I opted to go the puppy route. So I understand your dilemma over rescue and a breeder. You'll know what's best for you. One thing I can tell you, as soon as I decided to get another puppy, I started to feel better. It was something to look forward to. When I decided, I wasn't ready to have the new puppy yet. But it was going to be another 4-5 months, which I thought would be perfect. I hope this helps a bit. Sending you a big hug. I hope you start to feel a little better everyday. The best is when you can talk about the one you lost with a smile again.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry. It's so difficult to lose a young dog. Grief is a process - take all the time you need. It took me a year to be ready for another dog, and even then, I may have waited longer, except that my new pup's lineage was exactly what I was hoping for.

My heart dog was eight years old when she died suddenly. My new pup is a male. Having a male instead of a female has helped - he feels more like "himself" and less like a replacement for Ruby.

Be kind to yourself, and let yourself heal.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Remy. Losing a golden best friend is heartbreaking and unfortunately so many of us have been through it  We lost Daisy to kidney failure, so have an idea of what you must have been through with your handsome boy. He will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Lennap

Karen519 said:


> For me, I think they come back to us in another dog. At least it seems that is what has happened for us. In our case, our rescue dogs (2 Goldens and 1 Samoyed) have been pretty healthy, as healthy as our Samoyeds from breeders.


Intellectually I know that is probably true, but my experience with Remy has just about torn me apart. I remember when I saw his picture and realized he was the ONE. No one else wanted him because of his swallowing condition - he would snot everywhere. Of course that meant he was meant for ME. I told the rescue I could handle any condition as long as it didn't shorten his life. Well stupid me - he one malformation was really malformations in other places too. At the end of the day it did shorten his life.

Truth is had I known when I adopted him, I would not have taken him. And that would have been tragic because we were meant for each other. Having said that after 6 years of significant health issues with Remy I think need to go with a responsible breeder to somehow improve the likelihood of a healthy pup. 

But I am not ready yet - so we shall see I guess.


----------



## Lennap

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry. I know the grief is still so raw and feels like it will never get better. It will, slowly. But let yourself be sad for as long as you need. At some point, you will know it is time to maybe possibly consider getting another one. It won't mean that you won't still love and miss Remy. I saw it as all because of Tesia that I couldn't be without a Golden for very long. And she wouldn't have wanted me to be sad. I had thought I would rescue a senior after her, but I couldn't bear the idea of losing another one so soon - so I opted to go the puppy route. So I understand your dilemma over rescue and a breeder. You'll know what's best for you. One thing I can tell you, as soon as I decided to get another puppy, I started to feel better. It was something to look forward to. When I decided, I wasn't ready to have the new puppy yet. But it was going to be another 4-5 months, which I thought would be perfect. I hope this helps a bit. Sending you a big hug. I hope you start to feel a little better everyday. The best is when you can talk about the one you lost with a smile again.


 So much of what you wrote is dead on - I know there will be another golden I just don't know when. I also look forward to being able to even think about Remy without crying, I just can't imagine when that will be.

Deep heavy sigh.


----------



## Karen519

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Intellectually I know that is probably true, but my experience with Remy has just about torn me apart. I remember when I saw his picture and realized he was the ONE. No one else wanted him because of his swallowing condition - he would snot everywhere. Of course that meant he was meant for ME. I told the rescue I could handle any condition as long as it didn't shorten his life. Well stupid me - he one malformation was really malformations in other places too. At the end of the day it did shorten his life.
> 
> Truth is had I known when I adopted him, I would not have taken him. And that would have been tragic because we were meant for each other. Having said that after 6 years of significant health issues with Remy I think need to go with a responsible breeder to somehow improve the likelihood of a healthy pup.
> 
> But I am not ready yet - so we shall see I guess.


I completely understand.


----------



## goldy1

I am very much like you in that I never thought I could handle the sadness of losing my dog too young. It feels like its such a cheat, so unfair. That's my gut reaction, pure emotion. 

You know that you gave Remy the absolute ultimate life he could have had being with you. No one could have loved him more and seen him through his many chronic health problems. 

For some unknown reason, through no fault of their own, some of these beautiful Goldens are plagued with health problems that can only be managed. Not cured. 

Remy and you were meant for each other and you will always have that to hold on to. It may always bring a tear to your eye but hopefully less as time goes by.


----------



## OutWest

I've only just now seen this. I am so sad that you lost your lovely Remy. So sorry.


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Remy - sadly we lost both Holly & Ralph with kidney disease, so know some of the battle that you would have all gone through.

It is so difficult for us to have to let them go to the bridge, even when we know we are doing the right thing for our loved furred ones, but the heartache that we are left with seems so hard to bear.

Your boy will always walk beside you - on silent paws and in time you will be able to remember your special time spent together with a smile

Friend, please don't mourn for me I'm still here, though you don't see. I'm right by your side each night and day and within your heart I long to stay. My body is gone but I'm always near. I'm everything you feel, see or hear. My spirit is free, but I'll never depart as long as you keep me alive in your heart. I'll never wander out of your sight- I'm the brightest star on a summer night. I'll never be beyond your reach- I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach. I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around and the pure white snow that blankets the ground. I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond, The clear cool water in a quiet pond. I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring, The first warm raindrop that April will bring. I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine, and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine. When you start thinking there's no one to love you, you can talk to me through the Lord above you. I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees, and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze. I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep. I'm the smile you see on a baby's face. Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! Author Unknown

Run free, play hard and sleep softly sweet Remy


----------



## Lennap

Yesterday it was three months since Remy passed away and I have been weepy all week. I miss him so much it hurts. I've started to look at the pictures on my phone, and that hurts so much. I now wonder if he suffered - I know he was happy - but the pictures tell another story. He looks sort of sad. 


Remy always had this tremendous light that shined out of him - and most of these pictures don't have that light. I do take consolation in the pictures from his last snowfall on February 6th - he was rolling and playing in the snow - he always acted like G-d had put all this wonderful white stuff out just for him. He had such a joie de vivre and enthusiasm that was contagious. Man I miss my boy.


I will always love him, to the moon and back and somehow he will always be inside me . But for now I cry


----------



## Karen519

*Remy*



Lennap said:


> Yesterday it was three months since Remy passed away and I have been weepy all week. I miss him so much it hurts. I've started to look at the pictures on my phone, and that hurts so much. I now wonder if he suffered - I know he was happy - but the pictures tell another story. He looks sort of sad.
> 
> 
> Remy always had this tremendous light that shined out of him - and most of these pictures don't have that light. I do take consolation in the pictures from his last snowfall on February 6th - he was rolling and playing in the snow - he always acted like G-d had put all this wonderful white stuff out just for him. He had such a joie de vivre and enthusiasm that was contagious. Man I miss my boy.
> 
> 
> I will always love him, to the moon and back and somehow he will always be inside me . But for now I cry


and Remy loved you!! I believer are dogs are watching over us.


----------



## Lennap

Karen519 said:


> and Remy loved you!! I believer are dogs are watching over us.


Thanks Karen I believe that too - sometimes I can feel him with me - but other times I can't. I just want to bury my nose in his fur forever. It just hurts so much. I truly believe he was my heart dog - although I keep falling back to what someone on facebook told me that the ones who need us the most are the ones we love the most - that certainly was the case with Remy. 


While I would not have traded one moment of time with Remy quite the contrary I would have given anything for more time - the truth is I will never knowingly adopt another special needs pup. I just can't handle it again. I'm sure that makes me a bad person, or at the very least weak - but I can't do it.


Sitting here crying my eyes out, missing my boy. Yet still loving my girl - Remy would have loved her too. To be honest he would have found her to be a bit of a pain but still he would have loved her.


----------



## Karen519

*Lenna*



Lennap said:


> Thanks Karen I believe that too - sometimes I can feel him with me - but other times I can't. I just want to bury my nose in his fur forever. It just hurts so much. I truly believe he was my heart dog - although I keep falling back to what someone on facebook told me that the ones who need us the most are the ones we love the most - that certainly was the case with Remy.
> 
> 
> While I would not have traded one moment of time with Remy quite the contrary I would have given anything for more time - the truth is I will never knowingly adopt another special needs pup. I just can't handle it again. I'm sure that makes me a bad person, or at the very least weak - but I can't do it.
> 
> 
> Sitting here crying my eyes out, missing my boy. Yet still loving my girl - Remy would have loved her too. To be honest he would have found her to be a bit of a pain but still he would have loved her.


Lenna: I think it's true, at least for me, that those that need us the most, we love the most. I had two needy female dogs, Munchkin and Smooch, that will always hold a very special place in my heart, because they had a rough life before becoming a part of our family!


----------



## jennretz

Your Remy was a special boy. I understand why you would not knowingly adopt another dog with health issues. A mentor once told me that loving another is the riskiest things humans do over and over again because of the potential hurt when they are no longer there. But we do it because our need to love and be loved is greater than the risk. She was talking about humans, but I think you can apply this to our pups too. Hugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldensmum

[QUOTE

While I would not have traded one moment of time with Remy quite the contrary I would have given anything for more time - the truth is I will never knowingly adopt another special needs pup. I just can't handle it again. I'm sure that makes me a bad person, or at the very least weak - but I can't do it.


The time we have with our loved furry ones is never enough - and no it doesn't make you a bad or a weak person to take on a special needs pup again - it simply makes you honest. In time you will remember your special boy with more smiles than tears, but that is probably a long way off at the moment.

Take care and don't be hard on yourself, instead remember that you gave Remy his final forever home where he was much loved


----------



## Amystelter

Big hug to you, sorry your so sad -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennap

One year ago today G-d took Remy from me. Not a single day has gone by that I have not thought of him, missed him and shed a tear. Today I have been especially weepy, sweet Rosie has been trying to console me, and I love her - but I still miss my Remy so much.

I will love him forever, to the moon and back!


----------



## jennretz

So sorry. Sending a hug your way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Hugs -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Can't believe it has been a year already. Hugs to you!! Remy will always have special place in your heart!!


----------



## Lennap

SandyK said:


> Can't believe it has been a year already. Hugs to you!! Remy will always have special place in your heart!!


So very true - a very wise woman, Dawn, told me that the ones who needs us the most are the ones we love the most - Remy was proof positive of that. While he was trained as my service dog, the truth was I never really needed his services (well only once or twice) - but I never ever trusted anyone else with his care, so he was my constant companion, always.


I love my Rosie and know that she and Remy would have been besties. Wish he could still be here to know her.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending you a big hug, I know how hard it is x


----------



## KKaren

Lennap said:


> One year ago today G-d took Remy from me. Not a single day has gone by that I have not thought of him, missed him and shed a tear. Today I have been especially weepy, sweet Rosie has been trying to console me, and I love her - but I still miss my Remy so much.
> 
> I will love him forever, to the moon and back!


Sending hugs.... it is really hard when you miss them so very much.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary!


----------



## OutWest

Sending you hugs on this sad day.


----------



## Karen519

*Remy*

Sending you hugs!!

I know how hard it is and I know that Rosie and Remy would have been best friends!!


----------



## goldensmum

Sending hugs for you - anniversaries are so hard for us that are left behind.


----------

